# Atheros AR9300 as an AP

## AngelKnight

Just a quick note because I lost a bunch of time over this... This ath9k hardware seems to insist on having the channel set by hostapd.  Otherwise initialization fails.

Another goofiness: it apparently turns down the phy when it fails, which was confusing because brctl wouldn't bridge the interface in this condition.

If you searched for AR9300 issues and got here, I hope you didn't lose an hour over this issue as I did.

----------

## _______0

wait, hostapd works with current adaptors?

because ebuild's description of net-wireless/hostap-utils I always though only worked with wifi B!! You know 1mb protocol.

:/

----------

## Ant P.

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> wait, hostapd works with current adaptors?
> 
> because ebuild's description of net-wireless/hostap-utils I always though only worked with wifi B!! You know 1mb protocol.
> 
> :/

 

I don't see why the obsolete pre-mac80211 net-wireless/hostap-utils would have any bearing on the hardware support in net-wireless/hostapd.

----------

